# When will the Crash in Stocks Resume?



## william the wie (Aug 13, 2019)

The Dec. 15th delay of more tariffs to keep US retailers happy should start unraveling by Thanksgiving. Huawei, Google, Apple and other FAANG stocks should start having problems sometime around the end of the  third quarter due to EU proposed regulation. Also the EU is starting to tank.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 13, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The Dec. 15th delay of more tariffs to keep US retailers happy should start unraveling by Thanksgiving. Huawei, Google, Apple and other FAANG stocks should start having problems sometime around the end of the  third quarter due to EU proposed regulation. Also the EU is starting to tank.


Bwaaaaahhaaaaaaaa….Looks like you are looking forward to the next one, are you wishing bad things of the US?


----------



## william the wie (Aug 13, 2019)

If you wanna buy low and sell high that works for the US. If you are a TDS victim just go away and stay away


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 13, 2019)

william the wie said:


> If you wanna buy low and sell high that works for the US. If you are a TDS victim just go away and stay away


I do not have TDS and am an investor,  I dont wish or talk about recessions or whatever, because at some point it will happen.  When, could be tomorrow or in 11 1/3 years if the world ends as AOC forecasts.  At that time it wont friggen matter.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 13, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The Dec. 15th delay of more tariffs to keep US retailers happy should start unraveling by Thanksgiving. Huawei, Google, Apple and other FAANG stocks should start having problems sometime around the end of the  third quarter due to EU proposed regulation. Also the EU is starting to tank.


Naw.  Well have a few up days then tRump will say/something stupid and send them in their way down again.  Then they'll turn around again.  And again.  And again...   You get the picture.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 13, 2019)

How long can we sustain our current deficit spending?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 14, 2019)

Stocks will have to reset at some point, and this is beginning to have some of the same feel as 1999- a lot of IPO’s /new companies with no path to profitability with multi billion dollar valuations.  Toss in some trade tension, a slowing global economy, a flat or nearly inverted yield curve.....you get the picture. What is going to lift stocks other than a bullish sentiment which is beginning to change. And now we see Gold coming alive.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> How long can we sustain our current deficit spending?



The federal reserve isn't going to let our economy implode. Their fate is connected to the fate of our economy.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 14, 2019)

Confounding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > How long can we sustain our current deficit spending?
> ...


The Fed only deals with monetary policy not fiscal policy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2019)

Feds helped spread fear during big crash under Bush


----------



## Confounding (Aug 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Banks would not be happy to push us further and further into debt if they thought it might destroy the economy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The Dec. 15th delay of more tariffs to keep US retailers happy should start unraveling by Thanksgiving. Huawei, Google, Apple and other FAANG stocks should start having problems sometime around the end of the  third quarter due to EU proposed regulation. Also the EU is starting to tank.


Don't know but I have stopped putting money into the Company stock portion of my 401 and diverted 30 percent into a quarenteed fund paying 2.3 percent. Sitting on a triple in it. Ready to yank entire small cap portion and stick it there if things go bad, don't want to do that though before dividends payout


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

Treasury signals recession near  DOW off 400  Thanks Dump


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Treasury signals recession near  DOW off 400  Thanks Dump


Funny how it dumped because of Fed action....not because of the economy itself.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Treasury signals recession near  DOW off 400  Thanks Dump
> ...


Why? Because they didn't drop rates enough ?  30 year at all time low?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Noooo ....just dropping the rate unnecessarily set it off..Fed signals .....


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 14, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > The Dec. 15th delay of more tariffs to keep US retailers happy should start unraveling by Thanksgiving. Huawei, Google, Apple and other FAANG stocks should start having problems sometime around the end of the  third quarter due to EU proposed regulation. Also the EU is starting to tank.
> ...


would you consider precious metals?


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


But the presidunce was all for it  ,wanted even a deeper cut    DOW off 544  now


----------



## william the wie (Aug 14, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Dividend reinvestment is getting hard because even the momentum idiots are trying to reinvest. The bear traps will start triggering when EU and China capital flight to north America gets driven by liquidation of negative returns to be replaced by pitiful returns.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)

*When will the Crash in Stocks Resume?*

Today! It’s down over 608 points. Because we have a moron for a president.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> How long can we sustain our current deficit spending?


Why do we have deficit spending if the economy is so good?


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > How long can we sustain our current deficit spending?
> ...


Because people are getting defensive  ,taking money off the table    It has been the longest bull market in history,  I think


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > How long can we sustain our current deficit spending?
> ...


We should ask the right wing.  They are the ones for tax cut economics that simply helps the Richest, get Richer.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Bullshit. The deficit spending started on Day One of the trump administration.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


If the economy was so good under trump, why hasn’t debt and deficit gone down instead of up?

Trump has added over 2 TRILLION to the debt. And 1.5 TRILLION to the deficit.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 14, 2019)

Everyone panic!

Sell! Sell! Please!


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Well his tax cut for the mainly 85% didn't help


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

10 year falls below 2 year first time since 07


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

Fed 50 point basis cut coming?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)

Rush Limbaugh Abandons Fiscal Conservatism


----------



## edward37 (Aug 14, 2019)

a previous post of mine syn
We were screwed the day Trump entered the WH It was just a matter of time before his screwing up of America would get noticed.....Markets up down up down Is that any way to run a business ,much less a country?


----------



## william the wie (Aug 14, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> Everyone panic!
> 
> Sell! Sell! Please!


yes, it is a great time to buy and a panic creates a once in a lifetime opportunity. The only fly in my soup is that no one is buying the calls I write


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2019)




----------

